# Installation: Operation ist fehlgeschlagen



## hadi (20. Apr 2007)

Hallo!
Nachdem mein Prog auf dem PC sowohl in der SUN-WTK als auch bei der Emulierung von Sony-Ericsson wunderbar läuft, wollte ich es aufs Handy überspielen (K310i, zu mehr hats leider nicht gereicht ;-) )
Vll bin ich dabei grundverkehrt vorgegangen, keine Ahnung. Ich hab halt die .mf, .jar und .jad aus dem bin-Ordner in einen Ordner, der so heißt wie die jar etc. und den Ordner hab ich dann per USB aufs Handy kopiert. Wenn ich dann da die .jar oder die .jad installieren will, kommt immer "Operation ist fehlgeschlagen". Bei ähnlichen Problemen, die ich im Inet gefunden hab, wollten alle immer die mf und die jad, also häng ich die mal noch mit an. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann? 
Vielen Dank!
Hadi


Timetable1.MF: 
MIDlet-1: Timetable1, , Timetable1
MIDlet-Name: Timetable1
MIDlet-Vendor: Unknown
MIDlet-Version: 1.0
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.1

Timetable1.jad: 
MIDlet-1: Timetable1, , Timetable1
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 3719
MIDlet-Jar-URL: Timetable1.jar
MIDlet-Name: Timetable1
MIDlet-Vendor: Unknown
MIDlet-Version: 1.0
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.1


----------



## hadi (20. Apr 2007)

Juhu, es geht!
Ich hab in den Settings als Taret Platform Custom gewählt und als Profil *MIDP 1.0* gewählt. Außerdem hab ich noch
einige Häkchen unten entfernt, weiß nicht, ob das nötig war (Häkchen noch da bei Web Service Acces for J2ME, Hi Corp. Mascot Capsule V3 API, Vodafone Specific Class Library 1.0 und 2.0, Advanced Multimedia Supplements API)
Schönes Wochenende noch!
Hadi

PS: Wie kann man das Häkchen für Problem gelöst setzen?


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

Cool danke... ich hatte das selbe Problem und wusste absolut nich woran es lag, das mit den Häckchen ist glaube ich Wichtig warum weiss ich auch nicht aber ohne die gings nicht
hab das K750i


----------

